# Dover Results



## chris1237 (Oct 18, 2008)

Overall:
1 PA MIDNITE SMOKER
2 WHO ARE THOSE GUYS
3 SMOKEY T'S PIT CREW
4 CHIX, SWINE AND BOVINE
5 COOL SMOKE
6 3 EYZ BBQ
7 THE BBQ GURU
8 GOONEY CREEK BBQ
9 GUT'S SMOKEHOUSE
10 SMOKE ON THE WATER
11 TARHEEL SMOKERS
12 BUTT A BING BBQ
13 JUMPING DOG BARBECUE
14 PIG HEADED BBQ
15 WHISKY HARRY'S BARBECUE
16 THE PURPLE TURTLE CATERI
17 MUTHA CHICKEN
18 FAT ANGEL BBQ
19 HABANERO HOG
20 SMOKIN SWINE


Chicken:
1 SMOKEY T'S PIT CREW
2 COOL SMOKE
3 BABA AND THE PIG MAN
4 HOG FEATHERS
5 OFF THE HOOF
6 B N B BBQ
7 BBQ GRILLS INC
8 WHISKY HARRY'S BARBECUE
9 BOVINE & SWINE
10 GRILL BILLIES
11 GOONEY CREEK BBQ
12 HABANERO HOG
13 WHO ARE THOSE GUYS
14 MUTHA CHICKEN
15 SMOKIN DUDES BBQ
16 SMOKE ON THE WATER
17 ISLAND SMOKEHOUSE BBQ
18 TARHEEL SMOKERS
19 DIXIE MEAT RUB
20 BUTT A BING BBQ


Ribs:
1 THE BBQ GURU
2 CHIX, SWINE AND BOVINE
3 SMOKIN GUNS II
4 TARHEEL SMOKERS
5 MYERS MEATS
6 3 EYZ BBQ
7 GUT'S SMOKEHOUSE
8 PA MIDNITE SMOKER
9 BUTT A BING BBQ
10 THREE LITTLE PEPPERS BBQ
11 GOONEY CREEK BBQ
12 THE REDNECK PIT KREW
13 COOL SMOKE
14 WHO ARE THOSE GUYS
15 DELAWARE PIT CREW
16 MASON DIXON SMOKE HOUSE
17 BLACK CAT BBQ
18 SMOKEY T'S PIT CREW
19 JUMPING DOG BARBECUE
20 STUMPY COALS

Pork:
1 GOONEY CREEK BBQ
2 3 EYZ BBQ
3 SMOKIN GUNS II
4 FAT ANGEL BBQ
5 SMOKE ON THE WATER
6 LOST NATION SMOKE CO.
7 SMOKEY T'S PIT CREW
8 BLACK CAT BBQ
9 SMOKIN SWINE
10 FEEDING FRIENDZ
11 PIG HEADED BBQ
12 JUMPING DOG BARBECUE
13 WHO ARE THOSE GUYS
14 ISLAND SMOKEHOUSE BBQ
15 CHIX, SWINE AND BOVINE
16 THE CHEESEHEADS
17 THE PURPLE TURTLE CATERI
18 GUT'S SMOKEHOUSE
19 LAZY RIVER BARBEQUE
20 HOLY HOGS

Brisket:
1 PA MIDNITE SMOKER
2 TARHEEL SMOKERS
3 WHO ARE THOSE GUYS
4 HABANERO HOG
5 FAT ANGEL BBQ
6 GUT'S SMOKEHOUSE
7 THE BBQ GURU
8 SMOKE ON THE WATER
9 HOG FEATHERS
10 WHISKY HARRY'S BARBECUE
11 WIDESPREAD BBQ
12 LO-N-SLO BBQ
13 BUTT A BING BBQ
14 JUMPING DOG BARBECUE
15 MUTHA CHICKEN
16 PINE GROVE BURNT ENDS
17 CENTRAL PORK WEST
18 3 EYZ BBQ
19 COOL SMOKE
20 JD'S SMOKIN MISFITS

Congrats on the 4th brisket out of 78 teams Ron. That is great. I guess you will be sticking with your new butcher. (Care to share who it was  )

Chris


----------



## wittdog (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice Showing...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice job Ron.  Barb must have taken over. :roll:


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks. 
Got a walk and some $ in brisket...a real surprise.
My new chicken cooker is working well, although the score is higher than I think it deserved.
When I read my rib and butt scores, I went over a patch of weeds and threw up.  
Dover track is the greatest for a comp. Real well run and a lot of magic in the surroundings. 
I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job, Rag against some really tough competiton.  Glad you did well and had a great time!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats Rag! 8)


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Oct 19, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 19, 2008)

Good job Rag.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice going Rag.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2008)

UMMMM, where are the pics???????


----------

